# Anyone got a line on some cheap snow plows for a USA GP38?



## N.S. Rob (Jan 2, 2008)

I looked the part up on the USA web site and they want 16.95 plus 5.00 shipping. Seems really high for a little piece of plastic. I did see someone on e-bay has some for a little less but still a bit salty. Anyone know of a better deal?


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

guess you could scratch you one up?  but if you are like me...you'd have more than $21 in time and disgust.....

good luck

cale


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

You can get a metal plow from Ozark for considerably less: 
http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=726 

Cheers, 
Matt


----------



## czuleget (Jan 12, 2008)

What proto type are you after. I have two Sp proto types for the GP-9 and the future SD-9 which will be manufacured by some one one of these days. 
one has the steps on the plow which is of the early days of diesel loco's and te other is of the newer style w/o the step. 

You can email me for price and I can email you a picture. I also have the air filter box to model after the SP grip program. which will fit the GP-9 but I dont know about the GP-38 
my email is [email protected]

Tony Czuleger


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Mr. Robb I still have a web file that Mac McCalla made a few years back.(no longer available on line) It is very simple to make a variety of plows from sheet brass, nickel silver, tin, styrene etc from his plans. Drop me a mail if you would like a copy.
Rod


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Would the Aristo -9 plow work?  Have not checked the price on them tho>  Later RJD


----------



## Cheapy 38-2 (Jan 9, 2008)

just got my Ozark mounted up. i saw this thread and was looking myself for options. you cant beat them for the price and quality. a bit tricky to mount up in a good way and youll need to do some trimming/grinding on them for clearance on the rails.and ive found that if your engine derails and the plow (which is metal) touches both rails...well you  know what happens.  i drilled a hole on each side of the engines front skirt then a smaller one through the plow and just used small sheetmetal screws with the head on the inside behind the skirt. i then used hot glue to help brace the plow from wobbbeling and its very sturdy now.


----------



## N.S. Rob (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good. I like your detailing.


----------



## Rick C (Feb 8, 2008)

If you realy want a quick fun scratch build project, hers how I plow up my locos. First cut a genaric plow shape frome ordenary paper and curve and shape it in to contour. then I roll up tape and place it where i want it on the loco. I look at the real photos and trim or draw out the final shapes till it is a perfict match and shape for the plow I chose. once you have the look you need, simply remove the paper plow, flatten it out, and trace over styrene, the flatend paper plow may apier odd, but will look right when reshaped. Cut out the styrene plow and hose poenings. Next curve the new styrene plow in to shape. finaly add back ribbing and coupler opening frame and hose doors, grabirons, and paint. 
other neat tips, 
- sheet rock screws with the heads drilled out and threads removed make super nice airhorn bells 
- the end of cheap Bic pen caps pefictly match ditchlight housings and not only do they snuggyl fit leds, but are to scale! 
-standerd paper hloe punch makes class light cover plates, mustand hatch covers, sander doors, and speed recorder bearing mounts. 
- Aristo power trucks can be remotored using over the shelf 1/12 scale rc car motors with out any modifications. 
Hope some of these help, I would post pictures, but have no idea how yet. Good luck and have fun.


----------

